

German Finance Minister: 'The US Has Lived on Borrowed Money for Too Long' - pdelgallego
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,727801,00.html

======
hfinney
"It's inconsistent for the Americans to accuse the Chinese of manipulating
exchange rates and then to artificially depress the dollar exchange rate by
printing money."

Not really. China has a large and growing trade surplus, due in part to
currency manipulation. The U.S. has a huge trade deficit. That is evidence
that the dollar is over-valued. Printing dollars will help bring global trade
into balance, while China's actions preserve imbalances.

------
pdelgallego
Print friendly format:
[http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,druck-72780...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,druck-727801,00.html)

------
drats
I was going to write up a rant on Germany's relationship to the euro but it
appears someone else has done so:

[http://open.salon.com/blog/timinglogic/2010/10/25/germany_on...](http://open.salon.com/blog/timinglogic/2010/10/25/germany_one_of_the_worlds_biggest_currency_manipulators_accuses_us_of_currency_manipulation)

